

The Evolution of a Landing Page - irrelative
http://www.peerleaf.com/Blog/LandingPageEvolution

======
dmix
My advice as a designer would be to increase the amount of whitespace. For
example, I'd increase the padding on the white content area (#wrap) and footer
from 10px to 20px.

The copy, calls-to-action and structure of the layout is all great otherwise.

~~~
irrelative
Thanks, I appreciate feedback. Looks good to me too, so I'll put that up later
today.

------
lachyg
Love it. Although on the very last version, I would add some padding between
the headers in the main content and the text, would make it a bit easier to
read and look less bulky.

Great progression though, last one looks best by far.

------
mgkimsal
cool video - neat idea to track that. any stats about engagement/clicks that
you could overlay or include as well?

~~~
irrelative
Hmm, not yet. Good idea though, I'll see how I can track that better.

